# Tactical Emergency Medical Support Program



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Tactical Emergency Medical Support (TEMS) Program

When: 4-day program Thursday, April 3, 2014 to Sunday, April 6, 2014 (you must attend all four days)

Time: 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM each day

Location: National Guard Armory, 1 Armory Rd. Danvers, MA 01923

Cost: $650.00

Hosting Program: Emergency Preparedness Institute

POC: Keith Lindsay [email protected]

Description: Emergency Medical providers and Disaster Relief personnel respond to the needs of victims involved in many different situations. Providers are responding to an increase number of violent incidents including disasters of WMD than any time before. Law enforcement agencies are increasing their tactical components with the use of special weapons and tactics (SWAT) to handle these incidents. These incidents can be hostage incidents, high-risk warrants, barricades, and dignitary protection. Providing out-of-hospital medical care in the austere tactical arena during tactical law enforcement mission requires special judgment and skills not taught in standard medical programs. The Tactical Emergency Medical Support program will provide students with the knowledge and skills necessary to help fill the gap in training and preparedness to function effectively as a TEMS Provider. Participants will endure four days of intense training, with each day building from the previous, enhancing their ability to provide medical support to a tactical law enforcement team. The last day provides students an opportunity to work with a group of tactical operators during four different scenarios.

-I attended their TEMS program in September well worth it, definitely high quality stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting....wish I had an agency to sponsor me


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

As long as you can come up with the money you do not need an agency to sponsor you. That's the beauty part they basically use CONTOMS syllabus but you don't have to be on a tactical team to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

.....coming up with the money being my biggest impediment. That's a lot of coin for a certificate to hang on my wall because I have no place to utilize the skills.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

For what's its worth it's one sexy cert, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Cooler then my TCCC with a SWAT guy on it?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Lol well not that nice, but your welcome for the heads up on that training either way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

How applicable is it to a patrol officer. Ive done the self aid/buddy stuff.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

stm4710 said:


> How applicable is it to a patrol officer. Ive done the self aid/buddy stuff.


The whole program is designed to train you to be a tac medic. If you know basic buddy/self aid its really not that applicable for a patrol officer. Don't get me wrong it's great training but it is very specific material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Hush, if you ended up going to this check your in box, sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

